# Insurance inspections



## Bullshark

Forum discount 

$50 for Wind Mitigation and Roof Verification or if you need both I will do 1 of the 2 for free

$75 for all 4-point inspections and I will throw a wind mit and roof verification inspection in for free

The state wide average savings per year on wind mitigation inspections is about $300 on your wind storm coverage. But we live in the windborn debris region so the average is higher in our area. If you have State Farm, Citizens or USAA your savings are the best due to the higher rates you pay. The discounts are given on a % basis. If you think your home is to old for discounts think again. 99% of homes in this area built after 1970 have hurricane clips. If your roof was replaced after March 1st 2002 you get a nice discount. Homes older than 1970 have tounge and groove sheathing which is a discount. Hip roofs receive a discount. If you have a SWR or peel and seel you get a discount and of course hurricane rated shutters. I will let you know if this inspection is right for you after a brief phone conversation and be 100% honest to the best of my knowlege. More and more insurance companies are requiring these inspections and I would love it if you considered me.

These prices are only good for Cantonment, Milton, Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, Navarre, Mary Esther and FWB.

James Roxby

Salt Run Inc.

850.936.1292

Don't forget to mention your a forum member.


----------



## Bullshark

Bump.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

james saved me right at $500 a year. Yaneed to do it


----------



## Mikvi

Just wanted to encourage anyone who hasn't had this done to get it. It saved me $1000.00 on insurance quote. I had mine done with the house inspection, but for this price you can't go wrong.


----------



## afishanado

These guys did my inspection a couple weeks back, just received a phone call from my insurance agent (State Farm) and my rates are going to drop from $2641 to $1256 per year. Nearly $1400 per year. 

Thank you Bullshark!!!!!


----------



## old school

Been trying to get someone to do this for a month. James can you do this this week? Or is there someone else that does the same thing that can? PM me.


----------



## user10068

How do these inspections tie into Rebuild NW Florida improvements? Specifically - full windowshutters, new garage door, and upgraded clips on the joists. House was built in '96 and already had a solid steel entrance door.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Sold... Trying to call you now


----------



## GrouperTrooper

PM sent


----------



## Bullshark

The PFF priceis still $50 for wind mitigations. I don't see that ever changing.


----------



## user10068

> *JohnHYoung (20/04/2010)*How do these inspections tie into Rebuild NW Florida improvements? Specifically - full windowshutters, new garage door, and upgraded clips on the joists. House was built in '96 and already had a solid steel entrance door.


Bullshark - any answer?


----------



## Bullshark

How do these inspections tie into Rebuild NW Florida improvements? Specifically - full windowshutters, new garage door, and upgraded clips on the joists. House was built in '96 and already had a solid steel entrance door.

I don't quite understand your question. I can say this about the doors. Steel doors are great but they have to have passed the large missile test which was created in 2001 so even if they are great they have not been tested by a test that the insurance companies are forced to reconize so they don't count and need to be replaced or shuttered to get that discount. Also you will notice most of the newer steel doors swing out. That is b/c the old in swingingdoors had trouble passing the test.

Shutters need to have passed the Large Missile Test as does the garage door. This is not a wind load test it is an impact test. All impact doors are wind load approved but not all wind load are impact rated. If we all lived on a island with no trees or neighbors the wind load would be fine but not when most damage comes from the next house over.

Clips need to be nailed with 6 nails per clip and be on EVERY truss. The clips has about 350lbs of uplift resistance straps are around 1000lbs. Most insurance companies give the same discout for the 2 around 15%. Structural connections get huge discounts. All homes in this area built after 1970 except 2 have had clips or better. They will need to do nothing to your home as far as clips.

Let me know if I missed something.


----------



## user10068

Rebuild NW Fl does an upgrade to the newest(2005?) building hurricane safety standards. After that is done, they issue a certificate which you can take to your insurance company and receive a discount.<a href="http://www.rebuildnwf.org/">http://www.rebuildnwf.org/</a>

How do your certificate(s) relate to Rebuild's?

Can I increase my insurance discount with your certs over that which I receive from Rebuild's?


----------



## Bullshark

I know. They are the same. Most people don't use rebuild b/c of the cost. If the home was built after 1970 most homes have a good chunk of the discounted things like clips, 8d 6*6 and a FBC roof due to Ivan. If that is the case and you don't want shutters you can use me and save 30 to 40% off your insurance without getting any work done or paying Rebuild. Another thing is if the home has a hip roof the shutter discount is much smaller. Another reason people don't get shutters and it's the reason i don't claim I have shutters to my insurance company even though I do have themis if a wind storm takes place and for any reason the shutters don't get put up the insurance companies can get out of paying you for your losses. That means if your on vacation and a storm hit you don't get $1 for your house. If you don't think they will do whatever they can not to pay you look into the wind blown rain situation after Ivan. The insurance companies said it was flood and did not pay their clients. That's why you should carry flood even if you live on a mountain.


----------

